# New memb



## Aving (May 5, 2014)

Hey,
I've been over the board for about a year now, reading topics and learning from it, and finally decided to be an active member. Ill start by a Clen log.
My stats : 156 pounds (71kg) - 5'8"


----------



## brazey (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (May 5, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (May 5, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (May 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## AvA182 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard brotha


----------



## cheapthreads (May 5, 2014)

welcome boss....


cheapthreads out.........


----------



## blergs. (May 8, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (May 9, 2014)

*Welcome Brother! *


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome!!


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome to IMF


----------

